# Cornbury Festival



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Any music lovers out there going to Cornbury festival ? I went last year with a tent and it was fantastic . Me and my mate are taking the motorhomes this year and cant wait ,its at the beginning of july and have about 40 bands . Last year we saw David Grey , Blondie , Seth Lakeman , Waterboys and many many more great artists . Its near oxford and really set up well for the whole family . Maybe if anybody is going we could meet up and knock the froth off a couple of cold ones .
Happy days
Delboy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i like the look of this whats the mh camping like for water,drinking/gray/black
chapter


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Chapter , i was in a tent last year but from what i saw motorhomes had a seperate area for safety reasons , no EHU , plenty of taps for water so a hose or container to top up water would work , not sure about grey waste but i would use a bucket and empty it as i go , chemical loo can be tipped into one of the many porta loos that are every where . The motorhome park is not to far from main festival site so you will find you are only in the van to sleep and get some scoff , hope this helps
Regards
Delboy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the info the tickets are on sale on the 7th so i will e-mail for info on the w/end 
chapter


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cornbury festival*

Hi,are you suggesting that MH chemical loo's be emptied into portaloos?
If so they would VERY soon overflow as they operate by recycling the flushing water from the holding tank!Not a very nice situation for anyone!
cheers Curlyboy


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi curlyboy , i knew someone would pick up on that ,all i was saying was if needed you could empty the loo this way there are hundreds of porta loos there so the chances of filling your own up is minimal .
There is always someone ready to jump down your throat on this forum , and i was just trying to give chapter some info as he asked, if you are not interested in the festival then dont nit pick at others, get a life


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

delboy don't take things to heart there are only a few that jump down your throat on this site and i seem to have been here so long a do not have a joined date and i'm not so sure that curlyboy is one of them i think it more of a observation than a dig 
chapter


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

probably one of those people who sit there sniggering at me trying to put my aerial up in a storm or spilling me brew getting out of the van yep thems the ones . As Neil Young said " Keep on rocking in the free world "
Cheers Chapter maybe see you at Cornbury 8)


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cornbury festival*

Hi Delboy,I am sorry that you took offence at my reply,it certainly wasn't ment to invoke that response,merely an observation as chapter said.I don't think this forum is the right place to get into a slanging match and would not knowingly write anything that would cause you or anyone else to think otherwise of me.hope this clears the air with you.cheers Curlyboy


----------

